# March 2013 TOTM entries



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys i may aswell start asking for them now

Deadlline is 31st march midnight uk time

enter them by Private messaging me

I aasume Graceful will be doing the pizes?

Remember it has to be your own fish and photo (or plant, anenome etc..)

Get them cameras out


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

How many entries do you have so far??
I will be changing the aqua scape over the next few days and have an entry maybe in time.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have 0 entries so far, come on guys


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I was going to take a picture of my new set up after the gravel change etc----- stupid plants are all dying.  Definitely not taking a picture of that. It will be quite some time.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

obsidian
Add some Quick start to assist in the plant revival and maybe you wont lose them all. I have done this in a ten gallon tank that I put my plants in and I watch them thrive before adding them to the main tank


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you still not have any tank entries for March?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I am running it, SO, send in your entries!!!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

so who do i pm?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You PM cossie


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

No, you pm me.  I am running it this month.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well never mind then- PM Betta Man LOL


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

did you get the one from redhead bettaman? he sent me hisplus someone else sent me a potm so ill forward you them


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have redhead's TOTM entry. So far I have 2 TOTMs and 3 POTMs. Not counting me.


----------

